# Cuddle Time



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lotsa legs


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thats adorable  Your cats are beautiful


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Quite touching. Lovely photos.


----------



## Firealive (Dec 11, 2008)

Lovely, great fun trying to spot whose leg belongs to who!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

heaps of cosy cats! lovely pictures. love all those legs!


----------



## Beccacat (Dec 11, 2008)

aw, that makes me want to run out and get more cats!!!!! They are lovely.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol...

thanks everyone.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh bless, thats so sweet.


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

I love seeing kitties all cuddled up together, they look so sweet & content!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures,gorgeous kitties,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sweet


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww what beautiful piccies! How adroable all of them snuggled together


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

sooooooo cute x


----------



## Tinkerbella (Nov 25, 2008)

Found them!!
Sorry to bump this up but 

They are stunning! *cat naps*


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

so sweet


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Great photos its nice when cats are all contented they look sooo happy x


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

they do look lovely


----------

